

Do you think launching here can hurt your startup credibility - rokhayakebe

YC News is a great resource for startup entrepreneur or anyone in the startup and/or tech  environment. several entrepreneurs have launched their startup here, but when it happens it automatically makes me think it is another feature, or someone who wiped a tool in a few hours and throws it out to see if users will bite or not. do you think launching your startup here can hurt its credibility, making it look less serious then it could be?
======
jsjenkins168
I can recall at least 3 startups (non-YC funded) which announced their launch
here and went on to gain traction and good blog coverage. The quality of the
product speaks for it self really. Some have been good, others weak.
Regardless I dont think it has any affect on credibility of others announcing
their launch here. The goal is just to show people what you've built and get
feedback, right? If a product is truly good, it will gain dedicated users and
begin its viral spread.

------
wmf
"Launching" a company by relying on _any_ single site to drive traffic sounds
like it could hurt credibility. Aren't exclusives for old Web 1.0 people?

